# Creating thumbnail links for our images



## Miskatonic (May 28, 2015)

Can anybody show me, or point to a site that shows how to create thumbnail links to full sized pictures? 

I don't want to post a bunch of full sized images so people have to keep scrolling down to see all of them.


----------



## TheCatholicCrow (May 28, 2015)

Do you mean like this   or this

You could TRY right clicking on the image & opening Inspect Element. When you can see the HTML there you should be able to access the both the URL for that image and pixels for it. Depending on what site you're trying to transfer it to, you *might* be able to copy/paste that line in to embed it. (if the original image appears as width ="4000" height="4000" you could go in & change each to 400 or whatever would be a more appropriate size). 

(In case you're not computer savvy) the line you're looking for should look something like this .... 


```
<img  src="http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-QQ5rEmXD6O8/VMguf1hZHMI/AAAAAAAAAis/w7N91CsCkBg/s1600/DSCN4856.JPG" border="0" hspace = "5" vspace="5" height="300" width="400">
```

HTML has to be enabled for it to work though ...


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (May 28, 2015)

You can create an image as a link which links to a bigger version of that image, but the only way I know how to do that is to have two image sizes available. As an example, I google searched my own sketchbook and copy-pasted the thumbnail. Click to embiggen.


----------



## TheCatholicCrow (May 28, 2015)

Legendary Sidekick said:


> Click to embiggen.


 LOL. I'm going to start using that word.


This would also work.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (May 28, 2015)

TheCatholicCrow said:


> LOL. I'm going to start using that word.


Why are you lolling? "Embiggen" is a perfectly cromulent word.



EDIT - If you never heard of these words, *click me*.


----------



## Miskatonic (May 28, 2015)

Thanks guys I'll try it out!


----------



## Miskatonic (May 28, 2015)

Can we turn html on or is it something that is permission based by the site?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (May 28, 2015)

I never tried using HTML, but these tags exist:

[ HTML ]
[ /HTML ]

(Of course, you don't put spaces in the brackets like I did.)


----------



## Miskatonic (May 28, 2015)

When I go to advanced mode my post permissions say HTML is off.


----------

